# Bench Table zum 0 Tarif - Marke Eigenbau



## Speeedymauss (31. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
mal kurz zum hintergrund: Ich baue meinen Pc momentan auf WaKü um und da ich an meinem eigentlichen Gehäuse nen paar sachen verändern muss, muss der PC raus, aber da ich den noch brauche muss ich den so unterbringen das der noch läuft und dabei die Idee: Nen Bench Table wär eig auch ganz cool, nur mit keinem Geld schwierig daher selberbauen. Das Holz habe ich auf nem alten abgebauten Regal ausm Keller und die Metallteile aus nem alten zerlegten Gehäuse. Ich habe insg. ~2 Std zum bauen gebraucht.
Ist vlt nicht der schönste aber ein Einzelstück 
Bilder ohne System:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mit meinen System drauf:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mich würd mal interessieren was ihr davon haltet


----------



## mmayr (31. Dezember 2012)

Cool, da juckst mich auch wieder!


----------



## Placebo (31. Dezember 2012)

Wäre das nicht unter "Tagebücher" besser aufgehoben? Würde mehr Interessierte treffen und zu Kaufberatung passt es ja irgendwie nicht so ganz


----------



## derP4computer (31. Dezember 2012)

Finde ich cool! 
Der wäre doch hier gut aufgehoben, oder?


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. Dezember 2012)

Ich glaub, du solltest dir mal ein neues Netzteil kaufen. Super Flower is doof...


----------



## Legacyy (31. Dezember 2012)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ich glaub, du solltest dir mal ein neues Netzteil kaufen. Super Flower is doof...


 Kann ich nur zustimmen, für dieses Sys ist n Super Flower doch etwas.... fehl am Platz


----------



## Speeedymauss (31. Dezember 2012)

wobei ich echt sagen muss das das nt ok ist (habs eig auch nur weils ne aboprämie von pcgh  war  )aber solangs den zweck erfüllt kann ich mein geld erstmal in andere Sachen investieren


----------



## AeroX (1. Januar 2013)

Speeedymauss schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mal kurz zum hintergrung: Ich baue meinen Pc momentan auf WaKü um und da ich an meinem eigentlichen Gehäuse nen paar sachen verändern muss, muss der PC raus, aber da ich den noch brauche muss ich den so unterbringen das der noch läuft und dabei die Idee: Nen Bench Table wär eig auch ganz cool, nur mit keinem Geld schwierig daher selberbauen. Das Holz habe ich auf nem alten abgebauten Regal ausm Keller und die Metallteile aus nem alten zerlegten Gehäuse. Ich habe insg. ~2 Std zum bauen gebraucht.
> Ist vlt nicht der schönste aber ein Unikart
> Bilder ohne System:
> ...



Sieht doch echt gut gemacht aus. Solang es seinen Zweck erfüllt ist doch Top!


----------



## TheJumper0 (2. Januar 2013)

Sieht wirklich gut aus! 

2 Stunden ist ja echt schnell.


----------



## Speeedymauss (2. Januar 2013)

Danke für das ganze positive feedback! Freut mich


----------



## Speeedymauss (2. Januar 2013)

Vielen Dank für den Eintrag auf der Homepage von PCGH!


----------



## poiu (2. Januar 2013)

So hab ich mir meinen NT teststand gebastelt  aber das hier ist doch schon eine Ecke besser gemacht


----------



## chillinmitch (2. Januar 2013)

Mit der Rechtschreibung auf die Main? 
Sorry, aber Hintergrung und Unikart müssen nicht sein.

Ansonsten gefällts mir sehr gut. Viel Spass damit.


----------



## Coldhardt (2. Januar 2013)

Cool! 
Aber wofür ist den die Befestigung rechts unten? (1. bzw. 7. Bild)


----------



## Speeedymauss (2. Januar 2013)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> Cool!
> Aber wofür ist den die Befestigung rechts unten? (1. bzw. 7. Bild)


 
Das ist auch ein Festplattenkäfig und für nen Floppylaufwerk oder etwas ähnlichen in dieser Größe.


----------



## Ratracer008 (2. Januar 2013)

Hätte ich auch gerne...

Graz zur Main!


----------

